
Show HN: Ipinfo.io – ip details api - coderholic
https://ipinfo.io
======
taf2
I like this API but one piece of information
[https://ipalyzer.com](https://ipalyzer.com) included that I think lead you to
post your API is spam scores and whether the IP is blacklisted by anyone. I
think this extra information would be very useful if you can also get that.

------
herbst
Rubyist here, no one is going to use Excon (what i never used or heard of)
instead of open-uri which is already built in. I assume open-uri and json to
be the very same than your Excon call.

Like: JSON.parse(open("[http://whatever.io"](http://whatever.io")).read)

~~~
coderholic
Thanks. I'll update the example.

~~~
coderholic
Updated.

